# Mike Mentzer hit biceps and triceps



## Jada (Jun 4, 2013)

really great video , he says some funny things while the guy was training to motivate him)


----------



## grind4it (Jun 4, 2013)

IMO, Mike was one of the most underrated BBs of his time. The guy had some great techniques. I literally sleep with his book "The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer" next to my bed on the nightstand.....I don't care if that shit is gay either.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2013)

He knows his shit... And btw, Richard Nixon quotes motivate the shit out of me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2013)

He gets faxes wondering what training to failure means....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish my favorite girlfriend was standing here in the nude titillating me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2013)

OMG WET DREAM - My nude girlfriend, faxing Mike Mentzer Richard Nixon Quotes.


----------



## Jada (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao pob, when he was sayin all that stuff i was wondering how the fk the guy training didn't laugh


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck this man was a bad ass. Love every bit of it...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## PFM (Jun 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I wish my favorite girlfriend was standing here in the nude titillating me.



I wish your GF was here too.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes He was the man.  Always liked his principles, techniques and training quips.... good post


----------



## phlip26 (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking sick!


----------



## Hardpr (Jun 5, 2013)

he knows what hes talking about. i enjoyed the video. ty jada


----------

